# Poodle Price vs Color



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

I am curious how big is the price difference of poodle in relative to their color? My curiousity got sparked due to an argument that happened in my local community.

Apparently (I just found out too!!) black poodle is the cheapest ($600) while silver is the most expensive (3k to 5k!!), While brown, red is around 1.2k

We are talking about homebreed (backyard?) toy poodle here. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

There should be no price difference between color, gender or variety(size) in a well bred poodle puppy. No color is rare.


----------



## Nromley (Jan 5, 2019)

Those prices seem incredibly low. I was told by two very reputable breeders that reds were the most expensive. The highest price I found in my puppy search was for a red mini. Average mini price was $2500, and this included west coast, east coast and Midwest. But, that’s pretty anecdotal evidence.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Toby.Ariel said:


> I am curious how big is the price difference of poodle in relative to their color? My curiousity got sparked due to an argument that happened in my local community.
> 
> Apparently (I just found out too!!) black poodle is the cheapest ($600) while silver is the most expensive (3k to 5k!!), While brown, red is around 1.2k
> 
> ...





There is your explanation! From a reputable hobby or actively showing breeder there should be no difference in price. Lyl's litter had blacks and whites but there was once price for all of them no matter what color or for that matter male or female.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Toby.Ariel said:


> I am curious how big is the price difference of poodle in relative to their color? My curiousity got sparked due to an argument that happened in my local community.
> 
> Apparently (I just found out too!!) black poodle is the cheapest ($600) while silver is the most expensive (3k to 5k!!), While brown, red is around 1.2k
> 
> ...


I can't remember where you said you are from? I'm sure the country everyone lives in has an effect on pricing, availability and local trends in popularity. I have also noticed most backyard breeders nearby have priced the black puppies the cheapest and females were more then males. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Most reputable breeders do not have different prices for different colors


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

A puppy from a breeder who does appropriate genetic testing should cost at least $1200 - and most sell for about $2000 if they are well bred. This applies to all sizes of poodles (and to almost all breeds of dogs).


Genetic tests vary by variety - that is, the necessary tests for toys are not the same as those for minis or standards. You can find a list of the appropriate tests on this forum or at poodleclubofamerica.org. On the PCA site, click on All About Poodles, then select Health Concerns. Scroll down on that page and download the list of specific tests.


----------



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

I am from Malaysia, hence the price that I listed are all in MYR (which is about 140usd for my $600). It seems like its only a recent thing that a few petshops price their poodle according to color, at least this is the first time that I notice.

Apricot, cream and red are the most available here. Their price are quite stable at around 1.2k myr

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

Lily
Tbh I find it ridiculous to pay more than 2k for a toy poodle, unless they have MKA cert and is health checked. 

It is only when the arguement surface that I realise my local people is willing to pay so much for different color!! 

Mysticalrealm
I am not sure if that breeder is reputable or not. All we know is that she brings in puppies from Taiwan and sell to us. 

Johanna
I do know that the "popular" breed like corgi, husky and samoyed do cost a lot more from where I came from, but I have never seen a poodle being priced at more than 2k until today, and we don't even know if it has been genetic tested or not. We do priced poodle different based on size tho.

Anyway thanks for the info on what kind of genetic test and health concern to test for. I was about to make a new post asking about that. 

I do intend to breed and show my future dogs thats why I am doing my homework now. Toby can't be show due to patella luxation. Ariel has that too unfortunately (I breed Toby before I get to know about all the genetic tests and ethical breeding issue), but I do intend to let Ariel try agility as she is very active.

Sorry I disgress. It is just an interesting find from my community. All that being said, I know the price is ridiculously cheap when it convert to USD but I don't think I will ever willing to pay more than 2k for a homebreed toy poodle, unless they can proof that the puppy has strong bloodline. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

You are right it is ridiculous to pay more than 2k for a dog that does not come from a good bloodline with health checked parents. Any time a breeder is selling like this, you can be certain they're just in it for the money.

I think it's a bit hard because we're not comparing apples to apples here. I have no problem paying 2k+ for a dog from a small breeder with great champion bloodlines, who does all the testing and who devotes a lot of time into raising well adjusted pups. Breeders like this still won't make much money from selling pups because they put so much money in.

It isn't unusual for breeders to price pups differently based on color and sex, but it does tell you what kind of breeder they are. If you base prices on demand, then you are breeding to make money off of that demand and not because you love the dogs. The color of the pup does not affect how much time and money the breeder puts into that pup, so the price should not differ.


----------



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

Just to give you a better understanding of the pricing, our people on average earns 2.5 to 3.5k per month, a meal per day can cost from $20 to $70 depending on where you eat. So 5k for a silver poodle might be the salary of someone for 2 months 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Toby.Ariel said:


> It seems like its only a recent thing that a few petshops price their poodle according to color, at least this is the first time that I notice.


Well you have mentioned backyard breeders and now petshops. Both seldom have legitimately well bred poodles. They often cater to people following fads, not quality.

You will find totally different standards when investigating quality breeders.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Toby.Ariel said:


> *Lily
> Tbh I find it ridiculous to pay more than 2k for a toy poodle, unless they have MKA cert and is health checked.*
> 
> It is only when the arguement surface that I realise my local people is willing to pay so much for different color!!
> ...



Umm, I never said anything more than that I thought there would not be different prices for different sexes or different colors. But now that you attributed pricing to me I will say that I don't think $2000 or more is unreasonable for any size poodle of for that matter any well bred dog of any breed.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I would willingly pay $2,000 and on up for an exceptionally well bred poodle! I would not pay anything at all: zero, nada, for a badly bred poodle. It has nothing to do with color, or size, or sex, etc.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

My breeder apparently charges more for the browns than black or white,but we never discussed prices (silly me,I suppose) . I would love a blue,though they are hard to distinguish when young ,I guess. (I also love black/tan..see my salukis..and brindles (see all but one of my whippets) but can't figure how they popped up in poodles. Partis,on the other hand,have existed since I got my mpoo 53 years ago.) Our resident microbiologist will have to help me on this one of these days!

If the proper testing was done,health being most important in my mind, cost is not a factor I considered. A reputable breeder will not charge outrageous prices. I was lucky in that my breeder is well known in the dog circles in which I travel. But this is the US,so cannot speak to practices elsewhere.

Martha et al


----------



## jjglenn09 (Apr 23, 2021)

kontiki said:


> I would willingly pay $2,000 and on up for an exceptionally well bred poodle! I would not pay anything at all: zero, nada, for a badly bred poodle. It has nothing to do with color, or size, or sex, etc.


What do you consider a badly bred poodle? I raised an apricot dad, and a red mom and all healthy and taila docked. I did this as a one time thing and I feel has been an excellent bred as it was planned. 

[Edited by moderator - some content removed in accordance with forum rules.]


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This post is 2 1/2 Years old
But I will answer your question, as a breed there are conditions that are genetic and should be tested for.
For instance in toy poodles that would be P.R.A., luxating patellas
Standards hip dysplasia, P.R.A.
There are more

Being cute and sweet isn't a good enoughreason for a dog to be bred.

Will you guarantee the health of your pups?
How do you know that your dog's are not passing on orthopedic disorders?

My sweet beautiful toy poodle was put to rest in October, I got her from a back yard breeder.

My girl had bilateral luxating patellas, doesn't sound bad but it's painful to have your knee caps permanently out of place, both were surgically repaired $4000 a knee, first at 16 months the second just shy of 3 years.
At age 4 she started having inexplicable bouts of incontinence diagnosis chronic kidney and urinary tract disease life expectancy 4 years post diagnosis.
Age 5 diagnosed with Lymphangiosarcoma, terminal cancer wasn't expected to live long, opted not to treat, opted to let my girl live her best life.
Age 6 voracious appetite and thinning hair led to diagnosis of thyroid disease
Age 7 completed work up to find out where girl is at, off the scale liver counts and a gallbladder mucocele.
$25,000 dollar spent trying to help my girl be okay, not in pain
A badly bred dog who dies just past the age of 7 1/2 years.

What have you done to insure your puppies will be healthy and happy into their twilight years? Your dogs may be healthy enoughas personal pets but but may not be healthy enough to be bred.


----------



## jjglenn09 (Apr 23, 2021)

twyla said:


> This post is 2 1/2 Years old
> But I will answer your question, as a breed there are conditions that are genetic and should be tested for.
> For instance in toy poodles that would be P.R.A., luxating patellas
> Standards hip dysplasia, P.R.A.
> ...


Thank you for the info. it is a first and last time thing. Mainly because mom is my baby and I don’t want to deal with bad health later in life. Dad is 4 years old and mom is 15 months. She had them on her 2nd heat. what is the standard time breeders should guarantee?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Standards really shouldn't be bred before two years of age. They aren't fully mature until then, and you can't have permanent OFA hip ratings done before 24 months. A 15 month old SPoo bitch having a litter is roughly equal to a 13 or 14 year old human having a baby.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jjglenn09 said:


> Thank you for the info. it is a first and last time thing. Mainly because mom is my baby and I don’t want to deal with bad health later in life. Dad is 4 years old and mom is 15 months. She had them on her 2nd heat. what is the standard time breeders should guarantee?


Please head on over to Genetics, Testing, & Breeding with any further breeding questions.  I’m going to close this old thread.


----------

